# Butch Harmon's list of golf "don'ts"



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

I came across this from an article in a mag and thought it might help:

Butch Harmon's list of golf "don'ts" that can undermine even the best players:

1 - Starting your downswing with your upper body.

2 - Picking up the club, or pulling the club inside on your takeaway.

3 - Laying up too close.

4 - Having your ball too far forward or back instead of even with your heart.

5 - Hitting the "ego" shot. ie., going for the sucker pin, or taking too little club.

6 - Keeping your knee straight or locked at the start of your backswing.

7 - Taking the putter blade too far back and then decelerating coming into the ball.
8 - Keeping all your weight on your back foot while chipping.

Sometimes I am guilty of no. 6. Which are your common mistakes?


----------



## itzme_petey (Jul 20, 2006)

I dont fully understand number five. Can someone further explain that please.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

itzme_petey said:


> I dont fully understand number five. Can someone further explain that please.


I gather it means that you should try to pad your ego by going for a tough shot when a sensible approach would be a better solution.


----------



## itzme_petey (Jul 20, 2006)

ahhhh good advice.


----------



## papperlapub (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi folks,

number 1 is definitely my mistake. Especially in my driving. I have to use a lot of wrist action, to correct that mistake. 
I have been working on it for a couple of months now, it gets better, but still is hard to get rid of it totally. 

Most of the time this mistake comes along with a sliding of the hip....
bad swing.


have a good one


----------

